# Custom Printed Guitar Picks



## Ripper

Hey does anyone here know of a canadian company that does custom printed picks? Our band would like to get some and we'd like to keep the business canadian if possible.


----------



## Milkman

Yes there is a Canadian company doing this. I buy them from my local shop and have never asked who makes them, but I know it's a canadian company.

I'll ask them.


----------



## Ripper

That would be great, thank you.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I have a connection that can get pics by the thousands. Could ask him. Cheap.


----------



## Ripper

a thousand picks would certainly satisify my ego...he he he. That would be cool if'd you check and see.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Ripper said:


> a thousand picks would certainly satisify my ego...he he he. That would be cool if'd you check and see.


Do you have a design or a name that you want on them. Style and guage would also help. Send me a PM and I will get him to check it out.


----------



## torndownunit

I'd be interested in this as well if the price is decent. I don't know if I would need 1000, but I would definitely like some bulk picks.


----------



## Benee Wafers

I am interested in finding out what the minimum order and cost would be and if they are only produced with names, like in the fashion presented, or if company logos can also be printed on the pick.
Benee Wafers


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Not sure if you are asking Milkman or me but if you want me to check on a price for you, send me a PM with the particulars. Quantity, style, color, guage. They can do just about anything from just a printed name to a picture or figure of some kind.


----------



## james on bass

I think some GuitarsCanada.com picks are in order!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sounds like a very good idea to me. Will check into that.


----------



## Benee Wafers

Right you are GC. While you are checking into that you will find out what the minimum order is.
Thanks
Benee Wafers


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Benee Wafers said:


> Right you are GC. While you are checking into that you will find out what the minimum order is.
> Thanks
> Benee Wafers


Will do Benee. I will see what the breakdown is.


----------



## Rumble_b

I'd buy some Guitars Canada picks. Wouldn't mind some cool picks and helping out the site.


----------



## james on bass

Benee Wafers said:


> Right you are GC. While you are checking into that you will find out what the minimum order is.
> Thanks
> Benee Wafers


I rarely use picks (2 songs a night) but would love to have some Guitar Canada.com picks. Surely someone here wouldn't mind buying a whole bunch of them in bulk in different sizes to mail out to members willing to buy a few.
I'd rather not myself, but if the cost isn't too much and no-one else is intersted, I'll foot the bill and handle mailing out to those interested.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I am going to get some prices and see what can be done. I don't mind doing the leg work and putting down the intitial cost as long as I don't end up with 1000 picks on my hands.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*Update on pricing*

My contact got back with me. The manufacturer would require a minimum 3000 pc order in one style/color. That is for the picks. After that they can do the printing on whatever quantity we want. So if someone wants 250 picks with the band name or whatever, that would be a separate price to do that. I told him to get me a price on the picks first, then see where that goes.


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> My contact got back with me. The manufacturer would require a minimum 3000 pc order in one style/color. That is for the picks. After that they can do the printing on whatever quantity we want. So if someone wants 250 picks with the band name or whatever, that would be a separate price to do that. I told him to get me a price on the picks first, then see where that goes.



Wow! 3000 picks?

I order mine 100 at a time and I think they cost around $40 a bag.

They're no cheaper than buying picks one at a time, probably a few cents more, but they have my name on them and I've wanted that since I was a kid.

My kids gave me the first bag for father's day a couple of years ago and I just re-order when I get down to twenty or so. Delivery is generally a couple of weeks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Yeah.. I think it will breakdown to that. The 3000 minimum order is to manufacture the picks only. After that you can order whatever you want. 100-200-300

I would order the 3000 to satisfy several requests. Nobody would have to order 3000 for themselves. I want to get some done up too with the GC logo. Will let you know what he comes back with.


----------



## Benee Wafers

Cool. I'm interested. My luthier is interested. Great for the trade. Work on someones guitar and slip one of your custom picks between the strings. Great promo.
Benee


----------



## FrogRick12

This is where I get my picks......

www.legendpicks.com

$48 USD (about $55 CDN) for 144 picks printed one side. The price was so good, I bought 2 gross. The delivery was really fast and the quality of the picks is outstanding.

I recommend them highly.

I'd like to keep it Canadian too but I'm not going to buy 1000 picks!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Again, the 3000 picks I mentioned is the initial production run of the picks only. It's a two stage operation. They will run the picks, then whatever you want on them is the second stage. I would place the order for the 3000, you guys place the order for your own picks with whatever you want on them. Thats the price I will get you. So if you want 200 picks with your logo or name, I will get them to price that out. Nobody has to take anymore than that. I would like to set a minimum order of 150 though.

Have to get the pricing though, if it does not beat what you guys are already paying then it makes no sense to go any further. Will update you when he gets back to me. He showed me a medium gauge pearloid pick that was as good of quaility as anything I have ever used so the quality is there, just need the price.


----------



## Benee Wafers

Hey GC. What about the price for printing?
Is it calculated by number of characters?
They can do logos and letters? Two sided?
Benee Wafers


----------



## Xanadu

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yeah.. I think it will breakdown to that. The 3000 minimum order is to manufacture the picks only. After that you can order whatever you want. 100-200-300
> 
> I would order the 3000 to satisfy several requests. Nobody would have to order 3000 for themselves. I want to get some done up too with the GC logo. Will let you know what he comes back with.


What you can't find a use for 3000 picks?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Benee Wafers said:


> Hey GC. What about the price for printing?
> Is it calculated by number of characters?
> They can do logos and letters? Two sided?
> Benee Wafers


They can do just about anything on the printing side. Two sided will be more expensive though. I think I will be able to get the picks pretty cheap. Then I will see what they want for the printing.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Sorry if it has to be a Canadian company this will not help much.

However I do know this, they make awsome picks for the $$$.

www.pickwourld.com


----------



## Xanadu

KHINGPYNN said:


> Sorry if it has to be a Canadian company this will not help much.
> 
> However I do know this, they make awsome picks for the $$$.
> 
> www.pickwourld.com


umm, link didnt work. is this it
http://www.pickworld.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Those are not cheap. $40.00 for 144 pics plus a one time $25.00 set-up and $10.00 shipping. Thats $84.00 CDN after exchange for 144 picks with one sided printing. I am hoping we can get them cheaper from my contact.


----------



## Ripper

Thing is too, with the amount of interest that people seem to be showing, it shouldn't be hard to get the 3000 spoken for.


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> Those are not cheap. $40.00 for 144 pics plus a one time $25.00 set-up and $10.00 shipping. Thats $84.00 CDN after exchange for 144 picks with one sided printing. I am hoping we can get them cheaper from my contact.




I would hope so.

I pay around $40. for 100.

No set up fee

No shipping charge

Printed one side as in the pic in my earlier post. Of course a custom graphic would likely require a set up fee. Mine is just text.


----------



## Benee Wafers

And of course,if I understand correctly,we will cllectively have to decide on what guage and colour of pic.
Benee Wafers


----------



## GuitarsCanada

That would be correct Benee. The 3000 would be of one color, style and gauge. I asked him to get the price on medium gauge black. Regular sized pick.


----------



## Xanadu

i'd buy a bunch of guitarscanada picks. 

do you know how much it would cost for the 3000?


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06

i will get some too to


----------



## Benee Wafers

Hey GC.
You know ehere are a couple of reasons to go for whire picks.
1.There easier to spot against a pick guard, carpet, bed covers, in the dark.
2.Printing in black on white is cooler than white on black and ink is naturally black.
So whadaya think about white picks with black lettering.?
Oh yeah and your Guitar Canada logo is already on a white background.
Benee Wafers


----------



## GuitarsCanada

White would be fine with me. I just told him black for quoting purposes.


----------



## Xanadu

yeah I was thinking white too. I disagree about the seeing on carpet though, because my carpet is grey coloured.


----------



## Ripper

don't know if I've ever used a white pick..*grin*... I don't worry bout seeing them on the floor, I don't bother trying to pick them up till after the set when the lights come up.


----------



## james on bass

I don't really give a rat's ass. I don't use a pick (well, 2 songs out of about 40), but whatever the consensus is, I'll get a few of them! Hell, I'll get a bunch of 'em and pitch them in the audience (assuming of course the audience will number more than 5 people one of these days).


----------



## Chito

Some for me too. And I also don't mind if it is black or white. Medium gauge is good too.


----------



## Xanadu

just a question, what is medium? .7-.8?


----------



## Tarbender

You guys have carpet...!


----------



## Milkman

The great (and obvious I suppose) thing about customized picks is that you get to use them until they're worn out and then get the secondary benefit of promoting yourself.

The ironic thing is that the very condition that would make most items worthless, being worn or used, is what makes it appealing to a fan.


I go through about six or seven a night because mine are celluloid or similar. Nylon pick don't tend to wear out as quickly, but it's worth it.


On light note, you know you're a nobody when people in the crowd try to return the worn picks to you after the set, LOL.


----------



## Ripper

I only have carpet on my one pedal board!  Nothing but concrete and old pallets for me otherwise!

Is medium what most people are using for pick weight? I tend to use at least a 1mm (heavy).


----------



## Benee Wafers

Ya Tarbender. Part of the show is that the band gathers round sitting on a carpet center stage around a smoking hookah pipe. The drummer playing bongos and we have acoustic guitars and we play "Till There Was You."
That show, by the way, takes place in my mind. I haven't put it into reality yet.
Benee Wafers


----------



## Tarbender

Benee - I had flash backs of a mis-spent youth at the Moustach on Closse street with descriptions like that!


----------



## Benee Wafers

Hey Tarbender....... that was a youth well spent:food-smiley-015: 
I got more mayhem out of the Moustache than bongos/acoustics and hookahs but that was/is prolly more a product of my mind than the 'stache.
If I ever get the opportunity with a band to present a stage show I would like to try that scene and song out. I wonder how it would go over?
Benee


----------



## Chito

Any news on this?


----------



## david henman

Tarbender said:


> Benee - I had flash backs of a mis-spent youth at the Moustach on Closse street with descriptions like that!


...hey, same here!

uh! oh!

remember the bikers...mike french and bobby chu? dead now, thankfully.

ivan the lighting guy?

and, of course, norm silver?

moe's for a 3:00 am breakfast?

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Chito said:


> Any news on this?


Been on the road all week. I will contact him tonight and see what he has for me. Report to follow.


----------



## Xanadu

GuitarsCanada said:


> Been on the road all week. I will contact him tonight and see what he has for me. Report to follow.


well hurry up, I just can't sleep without knowing how this is coming along.:tongue:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Looks like it's going to come in close to some of these other prices. He is negotiating on the printing now. Lot size for that. Should have a price for you soon. Maybe lots of 150 or more each.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*Quick Update*

My contact has been negotiating direct with a manufacturer. We had sent them one of the GC logo's (which by all acoounts is a difficult design to get on a Pick) and they came back at him with a very large minimum quantity. So he is pushing back on them to get that reduced. Pricing wise it's not too bad. But it has to make sense for me as well as anyone else interested. 

Just wanted to let you know we are still working on it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I have been talking with my buddy and he has been back and forth with the manufacturer on these picks. They wont back off of the minimum order count. He dealt with two different sources and it's either 3000 or 5000 and then you have to talk printing. So not sure where we will go. Hate to order that many picks. Plus we would want to cut them up into orders of 150 - 500 I guess. We have not given up yet but it has been frustrating.


----------



## Chito

Why don't we try to see if we have enough people here who are willing to be part of this? I'll start off with my Minimum and Maximum order, depending on how much it would cost.

1. Chito 150-500
2.
3.
4.


----------



## Ripper

I'm with Chito on this. Depending on cost, I'd go 150 to 500. This was for mediums right? Mediums being around .75? (I'm a heavy pick player normally 1 to 1.25)


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Anyone find quality custom imprinted picks for a good price?

I found www.pickworld.com and I may go with them eventhough they are not the cheapest. I have about a dozen of thier classic celluloid 1.22mm picks and they are of the highrest quality I've seen. I collect picks and after 20plus years have about 400.
I'm still looking around but I'm getting ready to order very soon... New Years Eve gig booked and I wanted to have the picks by then.

I'll be looking at one gross ( 144 units ) of the heavy guage ( .96mm ) with print on both sides... white and yellow picks with black print. I'd prefer Yellow and light green but green is not available.

Let me know if you have found a better price.

Khingpynn


----------



## david henman

...i pay roughly $65 per 100.

-dh


----------



## james on bass

any word on the GC pick thing?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Negotiations broke down with the supplier. Was insisting on a minimum 3000 pc order. I will see if things have changed.


----------

